# What to expect as compensation from KBC



## Aisling1 (26 Jan 2018)

Hi there , apologies if this has been asked already but I am wondering has anyone any idea how much Kbc are giving as compensation , I got my phone call today regarding my review and they said I will receive redress and compensation but no idea what they define as compensation ? Any ideas would be a help !!


----------



## ..MC.. (27 Jan 2018)

Hi Aisling , 
Just wondering have you been in contact with the bank for long or received much correspondence from them before receiving a phone call about redress/ compensation? 
Thanks


----------



## Aisling1 (27 Jan 2018)

Hi there 
No very little I contacted them regards the review asking was I included that was in October or November. I’ve rang them every week since They told me I was included and They told me on Friday I will be redressed


----------



## ..MC.. (27 Jan 2018)

Okay , congrats !
If you look at key posts at the start of this thread on Central Bank Tracker Review you’ll see info on calculations regarding interest rates and there’s some examples to follow. 
There’s also info from some of the banks but I haven’t seen anything specific about KBC as yet. 
Good luck


----------



## JackieG (29 Jan 2018)

Does anyone know - is KBC giving cheques as a refund or crediting people's accounts? Or giving a choice? thanks


----------



## PJDCol (30 Jan 2018)

They are not at that stage yet. You will need to wait until March I assume.


----------



## JackieG (30 Jan 2018)

Many thanks....yes, a lot of it is a waiting game. But according to KBC’s December statement an earlier cohort was to have redress paid by the end of the 2017. So there must be some insights into whether mortgage balances are being reduced or a refund being issued or a combination. I see Brendan has previously posted about BOI’s approach to this...


----------



## peemac (30 Jan 2018)

@JackieG 
That first cohort seem to have had an initial and decent refund cheque as a first payment with further payment due when calculation is completed.

From the couple of posters that received the cheque,  the amount was substantial. 

Maybe they'll do the same on the current cohorts.


----------



## JackieG (30 Jan 2018)

Thanks for that @peemac


----------

